# lavender hydrosol in place of water



## shanfar (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm new ...to this forum.... and would really like to know if anyone has tried using lavender hydrosol (in replace of all the water) in cp soap? Not for added scent but more for the skin conditioning qualities of the hydrosol.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, I am glad you asked!  I wanna know too!


----------



## Genny (Jan 7, 2013)

I honestly do not think that any of the qualities found in hydrosols would survive the lye.  
I've heard of people using it as the dilluter in their liquid soap recipes though.


----------



## lsg (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree with Genny, the properties of the lavender hydrosol will probably not survive the saponifcation phase.  Use distilled water and lavender eo at thin trace. Save the hydrosol for lotions or shampoos.


----------



## shanfar (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks Genny & Isg... I might still give it a try. I have a lavender farm and distill my own lavender in a copper still. I have lots of hydrosol to play around with. I'm thinking that if I were to freeze the hydrosol first and then slowly add the lye it might work. I like to soap at low temps. I wouldn't let it go through gel stage.


----------



## paillo (Jan 8, 2013)

shanfar said:


> thanks Genny & Isg... I might still give it a try. I have a lavender farm and distill my own lavender in a copper still. I have lots of hydrosol to play around with. I'm thinking that if I were to freeze the hydrosol first and then slowly add the lye it might work. I like to soap at low temps. I wouldn't let it go through gel stage.



i too don't think it woulld survive the lye process. let us know how it turns out!

i am soooo envious of your lavender farm and still! i dream often of doing that, so cool to have you among us


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 8, 2013)

paillo said:


> i am soooo envious of your lavender farm and still! i dream often of doing that, so cool to have you among us



Me too!  There is a lavender farm not far from where I live, and they also raise sheep and goats and bee keep!  They have the nicest lavender honey!  I think to myself how great it would be to live on a farm like that!


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 8, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Me too!  There is a lavender farm not far from where I live, and they also raise sheep and goats and bee keep!  They have the nicest lavender honey!  I think to myself how great it would be to live on a farm like that!



I would settle for being really good friends with people who live on a farm like that.


----------



## shanfar (Aug 8, 2014)

It works


----------



## summerflyy (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh ! It worked ? How did you know? You made another batch without the hydrosol and compared ? How did it fare ? What's the difference ? It sounds really interesting and I want to try using hydrosols as well because I have some rose hydrosols that I want to use up !


----------



## shanfar (Aug 8, 2014)

I froze the hydrosol first before adding  lye.. to make it more stable. Pure lavender hydrosol has a woodsy/honey scent which I tried to mask with lavender eo. It was easy to make this cp soap. I'm sure rose would be lovely! Good luck


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 8, 2014)

congratulations on your success.  Are you thinking of using rose hydrosol to make another soap?


----------

